# Sardines



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone ever tried fresh sardines for cut bait? 

https://wholey.com/sardines/

Most of the creeks I used to get my chubs are now on private property. Just thought it would be easy to grab a couple sardines and head to the reservoir.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I’m sure they would work but there are a lot of other baits that work just as well and not cost $10/lb. Some grocery stores will sell older raw shrimp for a good discount.


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

CountryKat said:


> Has anyone ever tried fresh sardines for cut bait?
> 
> https://wholey.com/sardines/
> 
> Most of the creeks I used to get my chubs are now on private property. Just thought it would be easy to grab a couple sardines and head to the reservoir.


Thought about doing that in the past but figured they were too soft to stay on the hook so never tried. 

maybe try wrapping some thread around them. the smell would still come through and that is what attracts them anyway.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

tie sacks like egg sacks, using sardine try getting a container of liver and put in plastic with lid, set out in sun till turns green. ready....


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I’ve tried sardines last summer. Got cheese cloth put sardines in and tied a knot. Tough process putting together but once they hit the water had hits in less than a minute. I prefer old shrimp and think they work just as well.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think he meant fresh, not canned sardines. But still, there are other baits that are cheaper
and easier to get that work great.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I like to save scraps from pork and chicken (uncooked)then place in zip lock bags. Some with alot of garlic salt some with the juice from sardines along with some mashed up sardines. Just put in bags and shake up then freeze. 

Don.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Worchestershire sauce. lol


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Aldi's sells a 12oz bag of frozen shrimp deveined but with the shell still on for $4.99. All i use and haven't failed me yet.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. Just looking for something a little different to see how it would work.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

try gold fish and cut into strips. or spend a little time catching gills or pumpkin seeds around rocks. then use them whole or as cut bait. I had a friend that swore by using them live with the tail fin cut off with a pair or scissors.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...definitely give a snip to tail fins on them gills...or knock a eye out to make swim in a circle. 

Just some methods I used back in da day...

Don.


----------



## catchmeafeesh (Apr 22, 2014)

So I tried the catfish thing on Sandusky bay by the railroad bridge opening. I lost 2 25 lb navy anchors in 30 minutes in electrical cables down there (had to cut free). I was at least 30 yds from the bridge. You cannot get them out of the cable with the current pushing you. So how is everyone anchoring there and what type and weight of anchor are you using to stay out of the cables there?


----------

